# proftpd: scoreboard: Function not implemented

## musv

Hi there, 

I'm trying to install a ftp-server on my ARM Nas. But that's harder than I thought. 

vsftpd: isn' t compiling. (But I though, I had a different compile error)

pure-ftpd: doesn't provide Systemd Units.

As I'm using proftpd for ages, I finally installed that thing. But when I try to start it, I get the following error:

```
2016-12-05 22:01:21,724 nas proftpd[22651] nas: error opening scoreboard: Function not implemented
```

The strange thing is: On my desktop computer ProFTPd starts with the same configuration file. 

```
Installierte Versionen: 1.3.5b-r1(21:57:29 05.12.2016)(caps doc ncurses nls pcre sqlite ssl tcpd
```

How do I get rid of that error? The config file is the sample config.

----------

## eccerr0r

A quick look at the code seems to indicate that function not implemented could come from a lot of possible places and probably need instrumentation or debugger to know exactly where it's coming from.

However is it actually killing the program?

Despite it saying an 'error' it may actually be letting the code to continue to run but without full functionality.

----------

## musv

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> However is it actually killing the program?

 

Yes, it is. 

No chance to get Proftpd started.

----------

## E-Razor

This should work:

```

  ScoreboardFile off

```

I got the same issue with net-ftp/proftpd (1.3.5b-r1 & 1.3.6) acl caps ncurses nls pam pcre sftp ssl tcpd

----------

